# EEA family permit visa to UK



## Gaber1986 (May 2, 2012)

Hello, 

I am a Yemeni citizen married to a british citizen who is studying in Romania. 
I am with him now in Romania and i have the EEA family permit that allows me
To stay in Romania for 5 years. Me and my husband want to travel to the UK
For his summer holidays for 3 months. We are applying for a EEA family permit visa
Which is free of charge. Just wanted to know how much money does he
Need to have in his bank account as i am dependent of him as i recieve
Zero income and he is getting money from his parents in Uk everymonth. 
Also that he will go work in Pharmacy for his 3 months holiday to earn more money. 

So is there a law on how much he should have in his account as
A minimum. 

Thank you


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaber1986 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Yemeni citizen married to a british citizen who is studying in Romania.
> I am with him now in Romania and i have the EEA family permit that allows me
> ...


Hi,

Since you don't qualify under the Surinder Singh case, I will be very surprised if you and your UKC husband manage to get the EEA Family Permit to enter the UK. 

Please take the time to read the following:
1) 2.5.1 http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/policyandlaw/ecis/chapter2.pdf?view=Binary

However,

2) EUN2.14 UK Border Agency | EUN02 - EEA Family permits

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since you don't qualify under the Surinder Singh case, I will be very surprised if you and your UKC husband manage to get the EEA Family Permit to enter the UK.
> 
> ...



'Morning, Jrge

Does this apply when the OP is simply looking for a visitor visa (per OP-three month visit)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> 'Morning, Jrge
> 
> Does this apply when the OP is simply looking for a visitor visa (per OP-three month visit)?


They can apply for visitor visa under UK immigration law in the usual way, under usual conditions re funds, ties at home and length of stay etc. 

They don't qualify for EEA family permit because the British citizen spouse is studying in Romania and not in an economical capacity, i.e. working or in self-employment.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> They can apply for visitor visa under UK immigration law in the usual way, under usual conditions re funds, ties at home and length of stay etc.
> 
> They don't qualify for EEA family permit because the British citizen spouse is studying in Romania and not in an economical capacity, i.e. working or in self-employment.


That's what I thought, thank-you


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> 'Morning, Jrge


 Hope you had a lovely day!



Joppa said:


> They don't qualify for EEA family permit because the British citizen spouse is studying in Romania and not in an economical capacity, i.e. working or in self-employment.


I'd like to see how the ECO will consider part-time employment or what's the minimum earnings a UKC must proof as self-employed. Any idea, experiences?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hope you had a lovely day!
> 
> 
> I'd like to see how the ECO will consider part-time employment or what's the minimum earnings a UKC must proof as self-employed. Any idea, experiences?


I think what Joppa means is that the OP needs a bog standard visitor visa for the family members to join the UKC on the family visit, which has nothing to do with the EEA FP (totally different category).

I think the UKC comes in on his UK passport, and his non-UKC family members queue for the non-UKC border check, and a pre-travel granted visitor visa would likely speed the entry to the UK for them.

And as Joppa writes, to get that bog standard visitor visa, they apply through the UKBA site for a regular visitor visa, proving ahead of time they do not plan to overstay in the UK, and have sufficient funds to maintain themselves whilst in the UK.

Luckily if I'm mistaken Joppa will correct me. I love this place!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I think what Joppa means is that the OP needs a bog standard visitor visa for the family members to join the UKC on the family visit, which has nothing to do with the EEA FP (totally different category).
> 
> I think the UKC comes in on his UK passport, and his non-UKC family members queue for the non-UKC border check, and a pre-travel granted visitor visa would likely speed the entry to the UK for them.
> 
> ...


Sorry, this was my intended question:

"Under the *SURINDER SINGH* case, I'd like to see how the ECO will consider part-time employment or what's the minimum earnings a UKC must proof as self-employed. Any idea, experiences?"


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Hope you had a lovely day!
> 
> I'd like to see how the ECO will consider part-time employment or what's the minimum earnings a UKC must proof as self-employed. Any idea, experiences?


It has to be a proper self-employment, not part-time or spare-time activity of a student. Even if a lot if money is earned, it won't meet immigration law requirement.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I think what Joppa means is that the OP needs a bog standard visitor visa for the family members to join the UKC on the family visit, which has nothing to do with the EEA FP (totally different category).
> 
> I think the UKC comes in on his UK passport, and his non-UKC family members queue for the non-UKC border check, and a pre-travel granted visitor visa would likely speed the entry to the UK for them.
> 
> ...


The OP is a Yemeni, a visa national so must have a pre-obtained visitor visa for UK.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> The OP is a Yemeni, a visa national so must have a pre-obtained visitor visa for UK.


Thank-you!


----------

